# ** أنواع الجسور **



## مانشستراوي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

انا يا شباب عندي تقرير ولازم اسلمة يوم الجمعه فالرجااااااااااء المساعدة

موضوع التقرير كالاتي 

الدكتور يبي تعطية انواع الجسور مثل: الجسر المعلق وجسر الكانتي ليفير وغيرها

ومميزات كل واحد وعيوبة 

المطلوب اريد انواع الجسور كلها ومميزاتها وعيوبها 

الرجاء الرد باسرع وقت

***
الأخ العضو الجديد نرحب بك في القسم
ونذكرك بأن إضافة الموضيع بعناوين عامة أو مبهمة سوف يؤدي إلى حذفها
مهما كانت فائدتها
لقد تم تعديل العنوان هذه المرة فقط

تعديل / الفهد
***


----------



## م محسن (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير وكل عام وانتم بخير اتمنى ان تستفيد من هذا الموضوع 

أنواع الجسور

4 – 1 تقسيم الجسور من حيث الاستخدام 
4 – 1 – 1 – جسور سيارات ومشاه . 
4 – 1 – 2 – جسور سكك حديدية . 
4 – 1 – 3 – جسور مشاه . 
4 – 1 – 4 – جسور خطوط الأنابيب ] خطوط أنابيب بترول – مياه – صرف صحي [ . 
4 – 1 – 5 – الجسور المؤقتة . 

4 – 2 تقسيم الجسور من حيث مواد البناء ، 
4 – 2 – 1 – جسور خرسانية . 
4 – 2 – 1 – 1– جسور خرسانية مصبوبة بالموقع . 
4 – 2 – 1 – 2– جسور خرسانية سابقة الصب . 
4 – 2 – 1 – 3– جسور خرسانية مصبوبة بالموقع سابقة الإجهاد . 
4 – 2 – 1 – 4– جسور خرسانية سابقة الصب سابقة الإجهاد . 
4 – 2 – 2 – جسور معدنية
4 – 2 – 2 – 1- جسور الجمالونات المعدنية . 
4 – 2 – 2 – 2– جسور الكمرات المعدنية . 
4 – 2 – 2 – 3– جسور معدنية معلقة ، 
4 – 2 – 3 – جسور خرسانية ومعدنية .
4 – 2 – 3 – 1– الجسور الخرسانية المعلقة . 
4 – 2 – 3 – 2– الجسور الخشبية المعدنية ] كباري المشاه بجدة [ .
4 – 2 – 3 – 3– الجسور الحجرية] المعابر على النزع الصغيرة – القناطر القديمة
4 ـ 3 تقسيم الجسور من حيث الشكل :

4- 3 ـ 1 ـ جسور مستقيمة ظهرية ] DECK – Straight Bridge [ . 
4 ـ 3 ـ 2 ـ جسور منحنية ظهرية ] DECK – Skew Bridge [ . 
4 ـ 3 ـ 3 ـ جسور مستقيمة نفقية ] THROUGH – Straight Bridge [ . 
4 ـ 3 ـ 4 ـ جسور منحنية نفقية ] THROUGH – Skew Bridge [ . 

4 ـ 4 نوعية المواد المستخدمة في إنشاء الجسور 

4ـ4ـ1 الخرسانة المسلحة المصبوبة في الموقع :
وفيها يتم عمل الشدة بالأبعاد المطلوبة ، ويتم رص حديد التسليح طبقاً للتصميم وصب الخرسانة، ويراعى في الخرسانة المصبوبة بالموقع مراعاة اتباع جميع المواصفات الفنية بدءاً من اختيار المواد المصنعة منها الخرسانة مروراً بمراحل الخلط والنقل والصب والدمك ثم المعالجة ، ويجب اتخاذ جميع الاحتياطات للظروف الطارئة مثل سقوط الأمطار – تأخر وصول الخرسانة – حدوث خلل في الشدة ، ويجب عمل اختبار قوام الخرسانة الطازجة Slump Test على كل خلطة خرسانية واستبعاد أي خلطة غير مطابقة للمواصفات خارج الموقع فوراً . 

4ـ4ـ2 الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد المصبوبة في الموقع : 
وفيها يتم عمـل الشـدة بالأبعاد المطلوبة ورص حديد التسـليح ومجاري الكابلات الحديدية Cable Tendom عادة ما يتم تصميم العناصر الإنشائية في هذه الحالة على أنها مزيج من الخرسانة المسلحة والخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد . ويراعى جميع المواصفات الفنية المذكورة في البند السابق بالنسبة لتأكيد جودة الخرسانة المصبوبة ، وبعد مرور حوالي أسبوع من صب الخرسانة يتم تمرير الكابلات الحديدية داخل مجاري الكابلات وتطبيق قوة سبق الإجهاد وحقن المجاري بالإيبوكسي . ويتم تحديد الحد الأدنى لمقاومة الخرسانة قبل تطبيق سبق الاجهاد بواسطة المهندس المصمم ، ويجب التأكد من قيمة المقاومة المذكورة عن طريق اختبار العينات بالمعمل .

4ـ4ـ3 الخرسانة المسلحة سابقة الصب :
تعتمد هذه الطريقة على صب العناصر الخرسانية المسلحة في المصنع ومعالجتها حتى الوصول إلى المقاومة المطلوبة ثم نقلها وتركيبها في الموقع . ويتميز هذا النوع من الإنشاء بسهولة تأكيد جودة الخرسانة داخل المصنع ، ولكن يعيبه أنه يجب تنفيذ الوصلات بدقة متناهية لضمان تركيبها في الموقع بطريقة سليمة . ويجب على المصمم الإنشائي أن يأخذ في اعتباره العاملين الآتيين أثناء تصميم الجسـر : 

أولاً : حساب الإجهادات على العناصر الإنشائية المختلفة أثناء نقلها ورفعها بالونش وتركيبها ، وغالباً ما تؤدي هذه الحسابات إلى زيادة التسليح العلوي بالعناصر الإنشائية المختلفة مع تحديد نقاط التعليق بالنسبة لكل عنصر إنشائي . 

ثانياً : حساب الإجهادات الثانوية الناتجة من خطأ التصنيع في حدود ± 5 مم وغالباً ماينتج هذا الخطأ من انكماش الخرسانة، ويراعى في الموقع استبعاد أي عنصر إنشائي يزيد الخطأ في تصنيعه عن ± 2 مم . 

ويعيب المنشآت سابقة الصب عامة ضعف الوصلات عنها في حالة الخرسانة المصبوبة في الموقع، ولذا يجب حساب تأثير القوى الجانبية والقوى الثانوية الناتجة من التمدد والانكماش والهبوط التفاضلي للقواعد وخطأ التصنيع في حدود ± 5 مم على الوصلات 

4ـ4ـ4 الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد سابقة الصب 


تعتمد هذه الطريقة على صب الخرسانة في الشدات داخل المصنع مع تثبيت مجاري الكابلات الحديدية داخل الفرم . ويتم تطبيق سبق الإجهاد بعد صب الخرسانة ووصولها إلى مقاومة معينة طبقاً لما يتم تحديده بواسطة المهندس المصمم . وغالباً ما يتم استبدال حديد التسليح بالكامل بكابلات سبق الإجهاد في هذا النـوع من الإنشاء . ويراعـى جميـع الاحتياطات الواردة في البند 5 – 1 – 3 .


4ـ4ـ5 الجسور المعدنية 

4ـ4ـ5ـ1 الجسور المعدنية الملحومة 

وتتميز الجسور المعدنية الملحومة بأنها لا تتعرض لأية إجهادات مسبقة نتيجة خطأ التصنيع، ويراعى اختبار جميع اللحامات باستخدام أشعة إكس للتأكد من عدم وجود أية فراغات في اللحام . وفي حالة وجود أية عيوب باللحام يتم إزالته وإعادة اللحام مرة أخرى . ويتميز هذا النوع أيضاً بعدم الحاجة لتأكيد جودة تصنيع العناصر الإنشائية حيث يتم عمل الاختبارات اللازمة بالمصنع على كل عنصر إنشائي بطريقة آلية .

4ـ4ـ5ـ2 الجسور المعدنية ذات وصلات البرشام أو المسامير 

ويتميز هذا النوع من الجسور بسهولة وسرعة تنفيذه ، ويعيب هذا النوع من الجسور وجود احتياطات شديدة لضمان دقة تنفيذ الوصلات ، وخاصة عندما يكون تجميع الوصلات باستخدام المسامير ، ويتم عمل فتحات المسامير والبرشام داخل المصنع . وتتميز وصلات البرشام بأنها عند تسخينها والطرق عليها فإنه ينتفخ ليملأ الفراغ الموجود به ، أما وصلات المسامير فتتميز بسهولة وسرعة تنفيذها ، ويعيبها أن الخلوص اللازم لتركيب المسمار يجب أن يتساوى تماماً مع سمك المسمار إذ أن وجود أي اختلاف في الخلوص يؤدي إلى تحميل بعض المسامير دون البعض الآخر وما يمثله من خطورة على الوصلة ، ويراعى تثبيت الصواميل باستخدام أجهزة خاصة لتطبيق نفس العزوم على جميع الصواميل . 

4ـ4ـ5ـ3 الجسور الخشبية

وينقسم الخشـب المستخدم فى الانشاء عامـة الى نوعـيين وهما الخشـب الطرى(Soft Timber ) والخشب الصلد ) Hard Timber ) ويفضل استخدام النوع الثاني لأنه أشد صلادة وأقل عرضة للتشكيلات الدائمة تحت تأثير الأحمال الثابتة ، ويجب معالجة الاخشاب المستخدمة ضد الرطوبة والحشرات وخاصة النمل الأبيض قبل الاستخدام ، مع مراعاة عمل كشف دوري وصيانة لهذا النوع من الجسور والتي عادة ما تكون كباري للمشاة ذات بحور صغيرة. 

4ـ4ـ5ـ4 الجسور الحجرية 

وتعتبر الجسور الحجرية هي أقدم الجسور التي عرفت على الإطلاق ، وتستخدم حالياً في كباري المشاة بالمناطق النائية حيث تكون الجسور ذات بحور صغيرة ، وتستخدم فقط للمشاة والدواب . والحجر المستخدم في الإنشاء يجب أن يكون صلداً ولا تتأثر مقاومته بالرطوبة والجفاف وخاصة إذا استخدم هذا النوع لعبور المجاري المائية ، وفي حالة استخدام هذا النوع كمعبر للمجاري المائية فإنه يتم تثبيت بوابات متحركة للتحكم في كمية المياه المنسابة طبقاً للمقنن المائي المخصص لها . 
التصميم الإبتدائي للجسر : 
5 ـ 1 مقـدمـة : 
يعطى هذا البند فكرة عامة عن التصميم الابتدائي للجسور ، حيث تشمل مرحلة التصميم الابتدائي تحديد الأبعاد والقطاعات الأولية للجسـر وبالتالي تحديد التكلفة التقديرية له ، كما تشمل المقارنات الاقتصادية لجميع الهياكل الإنشائية للجسور التي يمكن استخدامها . 

ومن خلال دراسة تحليلية متقدمة وتحديد القطاعات الأولية التقريبية للجسر والمعتمدة على النظريات العلمية والنواحي العملية يمكن اختيار الهيكل الإنشائي للجسر والمواد المستخدمة به وقطاعاته والتي تمكن المصمم من إجراء التحليل الإنشائي وتصميم الجسر وبالتالي إعداد الرسومات التنفيذية له . 

5 ـ 2 الاعتبارات الواجب مراعاتها لتصميم الجسور : 

5-2-1 شكل الجسر : 

5-2-1-1 التخطيط الأفقي والرأسي للجسر . 
5-2-1-2 القطاعات الإنشائية المسموح بها للجسر (عمق الجسر ـ عرض الدعامة .. الخ ) .
5-2-1-3 دراسة حركة المرور أثناء تنفيذ الجسر . 
5-2-1-4 الخدمات الرئيسية . 

5-2-2 التكلفة التقديرية للجسر : 

5-2-2-1 طبيعة التربة عند موقع الجسر . 
5-2-2-2 الزمن الكلي اللازم لإنشاء الجسر . 
5-2-2-3 تفاصيل التنفيذ (طريقة التنفيذ ـ مواد الإنشاء ـ معدات الإنشاء ... إلخ) . 
5-2-2-4 متطلبات الامتداد المسـتقبلي . 
5-2-2-5 متطلبات الصـيانة . 

5-2-3 معاملات الأمان : 

5-2-3-1معاملات الأمان أثناء التنفيذ مثل : 
5-2-3-1-1 معامل الأمان للمنشآت المجاورة للجسر . 
5-2-3-1-2 معامل الأمان للخدمات والمرافق العامة . 
5-2-3-1-3 معامل الأمان لفريق التنفيذ والإشراف على تنفيذ الجسر . 
5-2-3-1-4 معامل الأمان لحركة المرور أثناء التنفيذ . 
5-2-3-2 معامل الأمان بعد تنفيذ الجسر .
5-2-3-2-1 معامل الأمان اللازم لحركة المرور بعد تنفيذ وتشغيل الجسر . 

5-2-4 الشكل الخارجي للجسر : 

5-2-4-1 يجب أن يكون الشكل الخارجي للجسر منسجماً وملائماً للمنشآت المجاورة للجسر . 
5-2-4-2 يجب أن يكون الشكل الخارجي للجسر متجانساً مع الطبيعة حول الجسر . 

5-2-5 المتطلبات الخاصة بالجسور المتقاطعة مع المجاري المائية : 

5-2-5-1 الارتفاع الصافي للجسر وكذلك طول البحر . 
5-2-5-2 المسافة بين الدعامات الرأسية للجسر وتأثير ذلك على كميات المياه المارة بين تلك الدعامات . 
5-2-5-3 تأمين حركة الملاحة داخل المجرى المائي أثناء تنفيذ الجسر . 
5-2-5-4 متطلبات حركة الملاحة داخل المجرى المائي بعد تنفيذ الجسر . 

5-2-6 المتطلبات الخاصة بالجسور ذات الخرسانة سابقة الصب وسابقة الإجهاد : 

5-2-6-1 تكلفة الشـدة . 
5-2-6-2 طول بحر الجسر . 
5-2-6-3 المقارنة بين تكلفة المصنع وتكلفة الخرسانة المصبوبة بالموقع . 
5-2-6-4 وزن العناصر الإنشائية المختلفة للجسر ( بلاطات ـ كمرات ... الخ ) . 
5-2-6-5 تكاليف نقل العناصر الإنشائية وتركيبها بموقع الجسر . 
5-2-6-6 تكاليف المواد المستخدمة ومعدلات الإنتاج . 

5-2-7 معوقات التخطيط :

يوجد العديد من الجسور التي تحتاج لإعادة تصميم بسبب التحسينات التي تطرأ على تخطيط الطرق (مثل زيادة عدد حارات المرور وتغيير ارتفاع منسوب المياه في المجرى المائي، زيادة سعة الخدمات العامة من مياه وصرف صحي وتليفونات والمرتبطة بالهيكل الإنشائي للجسر) ولذلك يجب الانتهاء من التصميم النهائي لتلك العناصر في مرحلة مبكرة لتجنب زيادة تكاليف إنشاء الجسر ، وكذلك زيادة الزمن اللازم لاعادة التصميم .

5-2-8 طول بحر الجسر :

يعتمد طول بحر الجسر على عدة عوامل منها : 
5-2-8-1 قطاعات تمديدات الخدمات التي تمر أسفل الهيكل الإنشائي للجسر . 
5-2-8-2 مواقع ونوع الدعامات الرأسية للجسر والتي تعتمد على (نوع التربة ـ الارتفاع الصافي المطلوب ـ عوامل الأمان ـ الحركة المرورية أسفل الجسر ـ الملاحة داخل المجرى المائي في حالة الجسور على مجارى مائية… إلخ ). 

5-2-9 نوع الهيكل الإنشائي للجسر :

يتوقف اختيار نوع الهيكل الإنشـائي للجسـر على العلاقة بين عمـق وبحـر الجسـر DEPTH – SPAN RATIO وفيما يلي بعض أنواع الجسور الخرسانية المسلحة ومتطلبـات القطـاعات الخاصـة بها طبقـاً لمتطلبات الكـود الأمريكـي للجسـور( ACI COMMITTEE - 343 ) وبصفة عامة يفضل استخدام الجسور بسيطة الاستناد في حالة التأسيس على أرض رخوة ، وذلك لتلافي تأثير القوى الداخلية على العناصر الانشائية للجسر بسبب احتمال وجود فرق هبوط بالأساسات ..
5-2-9-1 الجسور ذات البلاطة الخرسانية المسلحة Reinforced Concrete Slab Bridge
5-2-9-1-1 المتطلبات الإنشائية : 

أ ـ نسبة العمق إلى طول البحر للجسور بسيطة الارتكاز .... (1/15) 

ب ـ نسبة العمق إلى طول البحر للجسور مستمرة الارتكاز 1 /20 ـ 1/24 

ج ـ يستخدم هذا النوع من الجسور للبحور التي تتراوح بين ( 5 ـ 14 متر ) 

دـ في حالة استخدام البلاطات الخرسانية المفرغة ( HOLLOW CORE SLAB OR VOIDED SLAB ) انظر الشكل رقم (5ـ1) فإنه يمكن استخدام هذا النوع من الجسور للبحور التي تتراوح بين (12 ـ 20 متراً ) .

5-2-9-1-2 متطلبات التنفيذ : 

أ ـ يعتبر هذا النوع من أبسط أنواع الجسور سواء كان ذلك من حيث التفاصيل أو من حيث الشَـدَّة . 

ب ـ يتطلب تنفيذ هذا الجسر زمن أقل مقارنة بأي نوع آخر .

5-2-9-1-3 متطلبات الصيانة : 

أ ـ يتطلب مثل هــذا الـنوع من الجسور صيانة أقل مقارنة بأي نوع آخر باستثناء صيانة الدعامات ( BEARINGS ) . 

ب – فى حالة الرغبة في زيادة عرض الجسر في المستقبل فإن هذا الأمر قد يكون صعباً مقارنة بأي نوع آخر . 

5-2-9-2 الجسور الخرسانية المسلحة على شكل حرف (T) ـ انظر الشكل رقم (5 ـ 2)
5-2-9-2-1 المتطلبات الإنشائية : 

أ ـ نسبة العمق إلى طول البحر للجسور بسيطة الارتكاز.... (1/15 ) 

ب ـ نسبة العمق إلى طول البحر للجسور مستمرة الارتكاز ( 1/16 ) 

جـ ـ يستخدم هذا النوع من الجسور للبحور التي تتراوح بين ( 9 ـ 25 متراً ) .

5-2-9-2-2 متطلبات التنفيذ : 

أ ـ يحتاج هذا النوع من الجسور إلى شَـدَّة معقدة . 

ب ـ يحتاج هذا النوع من الجسور إلى تشطيبات نهائية جيدة لجميع الأسطح الخارجية للجسر . 

جـ ـ يحتاج هذا النوع من الجسور إلى زمن أكبر للتنفيذ مقارنة بالنوع السابق . 

5-2-9-2-3 متطلبات الصيانة : 
يتطلب مثل هذا النوع من الجسور صيانة أقل باستثناء صيانة الدعامات . 
5-2-9-3 الجسور الخرسانية المسلحة ذات الصناديق المقفلة ـ انظر الشكل رقم (5 ـ3)
5-2-9-3-1 المتطلبات الإنشائية : 

أ ـ نسبة العمق إلى طول البحر للجسور بسيطة الارتكاز.... (1 /18 ) . 

ب ـ نسبة العمق إلى طول البحر للجسور مستمرة الارتكاز ( 1/19 ) .

ج ـ يمكن استخدام هذا النوع من الجسور للتخطيط المنحني ( جسور منحنية ) .

د ـ يستخدم هذا النوع من الجسور للبحور التي تتراوح بين ( 25 ـ 60 متراً ) .

5-2-9-3-2 متطلبات التنفيذ : 

أ ـ يحتاج هذا النوع من الجسور إلى شدة معقدة . 

ب ـ لا يحتاج هذا النوع من الجسور إلى تشطيبات للأسطح الداخلية . 

جـ ـ يحتاج هذا النوع من الجسور إلى زمن أكبر للتنفيذ مقارنة بالنوعين السابقين . 

5-2-9-3-3 متطلبات الصيانة : 

أ ـ يحتاج لأعمال صيانة أقل عدا أعمال الصيانة المطلوبة للدعامات . 

ب ـ توجد صعوبة للتوسعة المستقبلية لعرض الجسر . 

5-2-9-4 الجسور الخرسانية المسلحة ذات البلاطات سابقة الإجهاد والمشدودة بالموقع

Prestressed Concrete Slab Bridges - Cast in Place Post-tensioned Bridge 

5-2-9-4-1 المتطلبات الإنشائية : 

أ ـ نسبة العمق إلى طول البحر لهذا النوع من الجسور.... (1 / 30) . 

ب ـ هذا النوع مناسب جداً للجسور المنحنية . 

ج ـ يصل بحر الجسور ذات البلاطات المصمتة إلى 25 متراً .

د ـ يصل بحر الجسور ذات البلاطات المفرغة إلى 45 متراً .

5-2-9-4-2 متطلبات التنفيذ : 

أ ـ يعتبر هذا النوع من الجسور أصعب في التنفيذ مقارنة بالجسور ذات الخرسانة المسلحة المصبوبة بالموقع . 

ب ـ يحتاج إلى عمالة فنية عالية . 

ج ـ يحتاج إلى زمن للتنفيذ مساوي للزمن اللازم لتنفيذ الجسور ذات البلاطات المصمتة المصبوبة بالموقع . 

5-2-9-4-3 متطلبات الصيانة : 

يحتاج لأعمال صيانة قليلة عدا أعمال الصيانة اللازمة للدعامات . 

5-2-9-5 الجسور الخرسانية المسلحة ذات البلاطات سابقة الإجهاد وسابقة الصب

Precast Pretensioned Bridge 

5-2-9-5-1 المتطلبات الإنشائية : 

أ ـ نسبة العمق إلى طول البحر تتراوح بين (1/25 إلى 1/33 ) 

ب ـ يستخدم للبحور التي تتراوح بين ( 6 ـ 10 متراً ) للبلاطات المصمتة . 

ج ـ يستخدم للبحور التي تتراوح بين ( 10 ـ 25 متراً ) للبلاطات المفرغة .

5-2-9-5-2 متطلبات التنفيذ : 

أ ـ يحتاج إلى شدات أسهل وتفاصيل أقل . 

ب ـ يحتاج إلى زمن بسيط للتنفيذ مقارنة بباقي الأنواع .

5-2-9-5-3 متطلبات الصيانة : 
لا يحتاج لأي أعمال عدا صيانة الدعامات (Bearings) والفواصل العرضية والطولية . 
5-2-9-6 الجسور ذات الكمرات سابقة الإجهاد 
5-2-9-6-1 المتطلبات الإنشائية : 

أ ـ نسبة العمق إلى طول البحر بسيطة الارتكاز في حدود ( 0.045 ) .

ب ـ نسبة العمق إلى طول البحر مستمرة الارتكاز في حدود ( 0.040 ) . 

جـ ـ يستخدم هذا النوع من الجسور للبحور التي تتراوح بين ( 25 ــ 30 متراً ) 

5-2-9-6-2 متطلبات التنفيذ : 

أ ـ يعتبر هذا النوع أعقد في التنفيذ عن مثيله ذي الخرسانة المصبوبة بالموقع . 

ب ـ يحتاج إلى زمن أكبر من مثيله ذي الخرسانة المصبوبة بالموقع على شكل حرف T أو على شكل صناديق مقفلة . 

5-2-9-6-3 متطلبات الصيانة : 
يحتاج لأعمال صيانة قليلة عدا صيانة الدعامات . 
5 ـ 2 ـ 9 ـ 7 الجسور ذات الخرسانة المسلحة سابقة الصب وسابقة الإجهاد على شكل حـرف ( T أو I أو صناديق مقفلة ) .
PRESTRESSED PRECAST T AND I GIRDERS AND BOX SHAPED BRIDGES 
انظر الشكل رقم ( 5 ـ 4 ) . 

5-2-9-7-1 المتطلبات الإنشائية : 

أ ـ تستخدم للجسور ذات بحور تتراوح بين ( 9.0 ــ 50.0 متراً ) . 

ب ـ تستخدم للجسور ذات الكوابيل . 

ج ـ نسبة العمق إلى البحر للجسور بسيطة الارتكاز ( 0.055 ) . 

د ـ نسبة العمق إلى البحر للجسور مستمرة الارتكاز ( 0.050 ) . 

5-2-9-7-2 متطلبات التنفيذ : 

أ ـ طريقة التنفيذ معقدة عن مثيلاتها ذات الخرسانة المصبوبة بالموقع .

ب ـ يفضل استخدام القطاعات النموذجية ، ويصعب استخدام قطاعات مختلفة . 

جـ ـ تحتاج إلى عناية خاصة في التصنيع والنقل والتركيب . 

د ـ لا تحتاج لزمن كبير للتصنيع والتركيب خاصة القطاعات النموذجية .

5-2-9-7-3 متطلبات الصيانة : 
لا تحتاج لأعمال صيانة عدا صيانة الدعامات الرأسية عند مناطق الارتكاز . 

5-2-10 القطاعات الأولية اللازمة للتصميم الابتدائي :
يتم تحديد القطاعات الاوليه للجسورطبقاً لمتطلبات الكود الأمريكي ACI COMMITTEE 343 

5-2-10-1 طول الكوابيل : 
يتوقف طول الكابولي ( L ) للجسر على المسافة بين الكمرات الرئيسية للجسر حيث تكون : 
S ( 1/3 - 1/2 ) = L 
حيث
S = المسافة بين الكمرات الرئيسية للجسر .
و L = طول الكابولي 

5-2-10-2 المسافة بين الكمرات الرئيسية :يتم مقارنة تكلفة الكمرات الرئيسية مع تكلفة زيادة سماكة البلاطات ، وعموماً فإن الحل الأفضل اقتصادياً هو زيادة سماكة الكمرات الرئيسية وزيادة المسافات بينها ( S ) .


----------



## نور الجزائرية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اوووووه اخي محسن ما قصرت و ما تركت المجال لواحد يضيف اي شيء 
جازاك الله كل خير 
و كل عام و انتم بخير 
و لي ان اضيف بعض الملومات اتمنى انها تكون مفيدة
تاريخ الجسور
بدأ البشر في إنشاء الجسور منذ القدم ، وبدأت بالجسور الخشبية التي تتكون من جذع شجرة ، ثم تدرج الأمر لاستخدام الأحجار كما في أيام الرومان في البداية استغلت كما يبدو فرص طبيعية جذع شجرة سقط فوق واد او حجارة كبيرة استقرت فيه في المرحلة الثانية وضع القداما قاصدين عندما ارادو قطع واد فرمو(كتلة خشبية)للمرور. والتجربة علمت بناة الجسر الاوائل انه لكي يبنى جسر(رابطة) على سطح اودية واسعةيمكن استعمال عارضات كثيرة مربوطة بعضها ببعض.

*أنواع الجسور*



*الجسور الخشبية* 
*الجسور الحجرية*: الجسور الرومانية هي المثال الأبرز على الجسور الحجرية ، وتتميز بالأقواس التي تشكل الأساس الذي يحمل متن الجسر. 
*الجسور العائمة*: تكون الجسور العائمة على المجاري المائية الضيقة مثل الترع والبحيرات والنهيرات الهادئة ، وهي تتميز ببنيتها البسيطة والتي يقام هيكل الجسر على عائمات أو عومات مثل البراميل الفارغة وخلافه والتي تعالج ضد الصدأ. 
*الجسور المعدنية* 
الجسور المعلقة: تعتبر الجسور المعلقة من منجزات العصر الحديث حيث أن إنشاء جسر معلق يعتبر من المنجزات الهندسية والانشائية المتقدمة ، وفي الغالب تكون الجسور المعلقة فوق المجاري المائية الواسعة كما هو جسر جولدن جيت -أو البوابة الذهبية - في سان فرانسيسكو أو فوق المناطق السكنية المزدحمة كما هو الجسر المعلق بمصر والذي يمر في أشد مناطق القاهرة ازدحاماًوهو كوبري 6 أكتوبر
*الجسور المغطاة* 
*جسر العارضات* 
*الجسور الصندوقة*: كالجسر ذو الطابقين في بغداد

*الجسور حول العالم*



جسر الملك فهد : جسر من أكبر الجسور في العالم ، يصل بين المملكة العربية السعودية وبين البحرين طوله 25 كم ، وهو يتكون من 5 جسور عرضها يتراوح بين 5-9 ، تكاليف صنع هذا الجسر بلغت أكثر من مليار دولار أمريكي. 

جسر المحبة: وهو عبارة عن مشروع لبناء جسر يربط بين دولة قطر ومملكة البحرين حيث قامت الحكومتان بعرض طلب للشركات العالمية بالتقدم بعطاءات لأعمال الاستشارة وبناء جسر يربطهما. يعتقد ان إنجاز المشروع يتطلب 1.5 مليار دولار وقام الوكيل المساعد بوزارة الأشغال والإسكان البحرينية عصام خلف بتصريح مفاده ان البلدين يعملان حاليا لاختيار مدير المشروع الذي سيكون مسؤولا عن طرح المناقصات لبناء الجسر. 

جسر وادي الرخام: هو الجسر الأول إفريقياً من حيث الإرتفاع. في الجزائر

جسر فكتوريا : أطول جسر معلق موجود في إنجلترا فوق نهر همبر، طوله 1410 متر. 

جسر عبدون : في الاردن . 
و ادا اردت ان تعرف اكثر عن الجسور المعلقة فلك ما يلي 
 كيفية عمل الجسر المعلق:
 عند كل طرف هناك برجان يدعمان سلكًا أو سلسلة تمسكه من الوسط، هذا هو أهم جزء في بناء الجسر إنه ثقيل فعلاً، ولأن وزنه يدفعه نحو الأسفل ويحاول سحب البرجين إلى الداخل؛ لذا كان يجب تثبيته عند الجانبين.
توجد حمالات موصولة بالسلك على طول الجسر، ويجمعها ظهر الجسر في النهاية، فكرته بسيطة حقًا ويمكن استخدامها لبناء جسور طويلة، لكن الركائز هي التي تلعب دورًا أساسيًّا في تثبيت الجسر في مكانه، هنا أعلى نقطة للركيزة حيث تلتقي السلاسل بالأرض فيعاد تثبيتها إلى صخرة تبعد عشرين مترًا في الأسفل.
في الخلف تنحدر السلاسل من مروحة بحيث إذا أعيد سحبها باتجاه الجسر تطبق بقوة، توجد ثلاث سلاسل فوق كل جانب من الجسر ويبلغ طول كل وصلة ثمانية أمتار، وهي مصنوعة من حوالي عشرة إلى اثنتي عشرة صفيحة معدنية مسطحة، وهي تشبه مفاتيح ربط عملاقة مثبتة عند كل طرف.
 لقد بنوا السلاسل في مكانها، بدءوا بصفيحة سميكة ثم أضافوا الوصلات المتوازية، إنها أثقل جزء في الجسر، إذ تصل السلاسل بين دعامتين خمسمائة وخمسين طنًا.
الوزن الثقيل للسلاسل مدعم بدعامتين ضخمتين وتوجد سنادات عند نقطة التقاء السلاسل مع الركائز، هذه غرفة السنادات عند أعلى إحدى الدعامتين وتحمل السنادات عند ثقل السلاسل الضخمة والتي تدفعها بدورها باتجاه الركيزة الصخرية تحتنا، تجلس السنادة فوق سطح ارتكاز متحرك بحيث يستطيع التحرك إلى الأمام والخلف أثناء تمدد وانكماش السلاسل، عند كل مفصل للسلاسل توجد قضبان تعليق عمودية تحمل وزن أرض الجسر، ويمكن رؤية كل سنادة موصولة إلى سلسلة مختلفة سواء في الأعلى .. أو في الوسط .. أو في القاع، فتتقاسم وزن أرض الجسر فيما بينها.
 هذه إحدى شبكات القضبان تحت الجسر والمستخدمة للصيانة، ويمكننا تكوين فكرة عن حجم الممر الذي كانوا يحاولون عبوره.
توجد فوقي أرض الجسر الثقيلة والمدعمة بشبكات العوارض هذه، الجسر المعلق يعبر عن اسمه، إنه معلق تمامًا، لكن يمكن الشعور بأنه يتحرك نحو الأعلى والأسفل مع كل حركة سير فوقه، تضافرت عدة عوامل لتأخير أعمال البناء، ولقد شهد "بروناو" أعمال بناء لدعامتين عند كل طرف، وفي عام 1843 توقفت الأعمال وذلك نتيجة لصعوبات مالية.
خلال سنوات توقف العمل في الجسر، ومضى "بروناو" قدمًا في إنجاز غيره من الأعمال المميزة، لكنه مات قبل أن يشهد انتهاء جسره.
 بعد الانتهاء من الجسر تقرر إجراء اختبار لقياس انحرافه، حمِّل الجسر بخمسمائة طن من الحجارة ولم يهبط سوى مائة وخمسة وسبعين ملليمترًا، في عام 1864 أصبح الجسر جاهزًا للتدشين بعد ثلاثة وثلاثين عامًا من العمل وموت مصممه.
​ هذا جسر "ستوربيلد" المعلق في الدنمارك .. وهو جزء من معبر "ستوربيلد" الذي يربط كوبنهاجن مع البر الرئيسي، لقد شكل بناء المعبر واحدة من أهم أعمال البناء في التسعينيات. مسافة الجسر سبعة عشرة كيلو مترًا، ويتكون من ثلاثة عناصر رئيسية: النفق .. والجسر الغربي .. والجسر الشرقي، مع طوله الكلي البالغ 6.8 كيلو مترات يعد أطول جسر معلق في أوروبا.
يتوقع عبور الجسر ستة عشر ألف سيارة يوميًا مما سيسدد كلفة بناءه عام 2012 . 
للجسر أرض رئيسية يبلغ طولها 1624 مترًا، واثنتان جانبيتان بطول 535 مترًا، إضافة إلى ثلاثة وعشرين باعًا يبلغ طولها الإجمالي أربعة آلاف متر، وقد استغرق بناء الجسر سبعة أعوام.
 مبدأ بناء الجسر مطابق لمبدأ "كليفتون" المعلق؛ حيث تمسك بالجسر أسلاك ضخمة تتدلى من الدعامات، والأسلاك مثبتة من كل جانب إلى ركائز خراسانية ضخمة كهذه.
الركائز البرجية مصنوعة من الخرسانة المعززة وظيفتها الرئيسية دعم الأسلاك عند القمة، إنها مغطاة بالطين والذي ينتقل عبر مراحل أثناء معالجة الخرسانة.
 هذه الركائز من أطول ركائز الجسور في العالم بارتفاعها البالغ مائتين وأربعة وخمسين مترًا، وتفوق ارتفاع جسر "جولدين جيت" بعشرين مترًا، تصميم الركائز على شكل حرف "A" بسيط جدًا، عارضتان متقاطعتان هائلتان تربطان الدعامات معًا، هاتان العارضتان تمنعان الجسر من الاهتزاز جانبيًا.
توجد مصاعد داخل الركائز للصعود إلى أعلاها، هذا أحد السنادتين الكبيرتين. يوجد سنادتان في أعلى كل ركيزة حيث تمر منهما الأسلاك باتجاه آخر الجسر.
 ما كان يمكن بناء جسر بهذه البراعة؛ لولا تطور المواد وتقنية البناء في الأعوام الأخيرة.
 هذه الأسلاك تشكل العنصر الرئيسي لأي جسر معلق حديث، داخل هذا الصندوق الواقي ثمانية عشر ألف وستمائة وثمانية وأربعون سلكًا، قطر السلك خمسة ملليمترات ومصنوع من معدن شديد القوة. يبلغ طول السلك الذي يُدعم أرض الجسر ثلاثة كيلو مترات، وكل سلك من هذه الأسلاك يستطيع حمل وزن ثلاث سيارات قبل أن ينقطع، لتثبيت السلك في مكانه؛ قاموا بإلقاء سلك رفيع إلى قاع البحر، ومن ثم رفعوه إلى هنا، بعد ذلك سحبوا أعلى الركائز وثنوها كالمسطرة لمسافة متر واحد لمعادلة وزن السلك؛ لأن الغاية منه سحب رءوس الركائز نحو الداخل.
 الأسلاك الأساسية صُنعت باستخدام عملية تُعرف باسم غزل السلك، حيث تخرج أربعة أسلاك في نفس الوقت، تستمر عملية غزل السلك أربع وعشرين ساعة يوميًا، وتحتاج إلى أكثر من تسعة آلاف رحلة بين أعلى الجسر وأسفله، انتهت عملية صناعة الأسلاك في أربعة أشهر فشكلت إنجازًا مشهودًا، بعد الانتهاء من الأسلاك أصبح من الممكن تركيب أرض الجسر.
رُفعت الأجزاء التي تشكل أرض الجسر من على حاملات، وذلك باستخدام رافعتين مثبتتين إلى الأسلاك الرئيسية. كان هناك ستة وخمسون جزءًا صُنعت في إيطاليا، وأحضرت بحرًا إلى الدنمارك، يبلغ طول كل قطعة ثمانية وأربعين مترًا، وتزن خمسة وخمسين طنًا.
أنا الآن تحت الطريق داخل الجسر، وهو يشبه صندوقًا كبيرًا مفرغًا بعرض واحد وثلاثين مترًا، وبعمق أربعة أمتار ومن هنا يكتسب الجسر ثباته، الدعامات تحل مشكلة واجهها مصممو الجسور الأوائل قبل مائة عام.
تمتد هذه الدعامات على طول الجسر وهي تمنحه القدرة على الالتواء أو ثبات الالتواء الذي يحتاجه، وهي تعمل عمل الجدران كعلبة الكبريت الفارغة هذه يسهل ثنيها من دون درج بداخلها، ولكن عندما أعيد الدرج أصبحت أكثر قوة أثناء الالتواء، هذا لأن الجدران عند كل طرف تثبت الجزء الخارجي في مكانها، ومن هنا يكتسب الصندوق قوته ومتانته.
عند كل طرف من رصيف الجسر يمكن رؤية مخففات صدمات هيدرولوكية ضخمة، تسمح بإبطاء حركة الجسر أثناء عودته إلى مكانه، إما بسبب تغير درجات الحرارة، أو بفعل الحركة التي تسببها السيارات أثناء استخدام المكابح فجأة، عمل مخفف الصدمات كحزام الأمان يمكنه الانحناء قليلاً إلى الأمام أما عند الصدمة المفاجأة فسيتضرر.
عندما نسير بسيارة فوق جسر يمكننا سماع صوت الإطارات أثناء مرورها فوق وصلات التمدد، هذه هي الفراغات التي تسمح للجسر بالتمدد أو الانكماش أثناء تغير درجات الحرارة، لا يوجد على هذا الجسر البالغ طوله 2.7 كيلو مترات وصلات تمدد، ولكن عند كل طرف من أطراف الجسر توجد وصلة تمدد واحدة ضخمة يمكنها التحرك لمسافة متر واحد وفي كلا الاتجاهين، عملها يشبه عمل الأكورديون حيث تمتد كل من الوصلات الصغيرة قليلاً؛ لتعطيها الحركة التي تحتاجها.
​صُممت ركائز التثبيت للجسر لتصغير حجمها، وذلك باستخدام مستطيلات خراسانية لتثبيت الأسلاك إنها وتدية الشكل، ويزن كل منها ثلاث مائة وخمسة وعشرين ألف طن، أنا الآن داخل إحدى الغرف المنحدرة في أسفل قواعد التثبيت الضخمة، عند كل طرف من أطراف الجسر تخرج الأسلاك من الغرفة المنحدرة على شكل مجموعات تثبت قواعد خراسانية ضخمة. إنها تعمل على نقل الضغط من وزن الجسر إلى الركائز، هذه هي الأسلاك الفردية التي ترفع الجسر، ويمكنكم رؤية طريقة عقدها حول السلك الموجود في الأسفل والمربوط بدوره بإحكام إلى الركيزة الخراسانية، هذه الأسلاك تلتف حول بعضها لذا فهي متصلة ومربوطة حول الجسر، إذا مددنا الحبال التي يتكون منها الجسر سنجد أنها تلتف حول العالم ثلاث مرات.
تحت هذه الغرفة توجد بعض المعازق التي تثبت الأسلاك في مكانها، هذا هو المكان الذي تتحول إليه قوة الضغط إلى القواعد الخراسانية الضخمة، إنه نهاية الخط، أرأيتم لا يوجد المزيد من الضغط.
ليس من السهل الانتقال بسهولة من وصلة إلى أخرى لبناء مثل هذه الجسور البارعة، إنه جزء من إطار عمل كبير في حالة "ستوربيلد" ليوحد أمتين منفصلتين، لكن هذا الجسر يُعد إنجازًا عالميًا يجمع الخبرة الهندسية لعدد من الدول .. آملاً بالحصول على أفضل الحلول التقنية، إذًا إلى أين ذهب الجسر المعلق من هنا؟
ربما نحتاج لإلقاء نظرة حديثة على المفهوم عمومًا الجسور عبارة عن شكل مرئي لتصميم هندسي، من المهم أن تنسجم مع البيئة بطريقة حساسة وجذابة، في المناطق الريفية ينبئ الجسر المعلق بمنافع واضحة، إذ يعكس شكله القوة الكافية في داخله مثل كثير من النباتات والأشجار.

هذه بحيرة "فرانو" في جمهورية تشيكيا، وهي منتجع شعبي للاستجمام، تُعد السياحة مصدرًا مهمًا هنا، لذا قرر المسئولون المحليون استبدال خدمات الانتقال عبر النهر بمعبر دائم لتسهيل العبور، كانت النتيجة هذا الجسر المعلق الجميل، والذي يعبر مدخل بحيرة "سويس بيه" إنه جسر مشاه أنجز عام 1993 وهو يربط مطاعم قرية "فرانوج" الصغيرة مع الجانب الآخر من ضفة البحيرة.
يتجاوز جسر "سويس بيه" مبدأ الجسر المعلق من خلال إيجاد طرق جديدة لتدعيم أرضه من دون تسوية شكله حسب بناءه كما الجسور المعلقة الأخرى التي شاهدناها، تتدلى أرض الجسر من الأسلاك المثبتة عند كل طرف من طرفي الجسر.
 وما يميز هذا الجسر هو أنه رفيع جدًا، ويختلف عن أرض جسر "ستوربيلد" العريض، كما ترون فإن سماكة أرض الجسر تقل عن نصف متر، إنها مصنوعة من قطع خراسانية جاهزة طول كل منها ثلاثة أمتار، ولقد وُضعت مكانها بواسطة هذه الرافعات، كلما أصبح الجسر المعلق رفيعًا كلما تعرض للتأرجح بسبب الرياح تمامًا كما حدث لجسر "تاكوما تاوزر" الذي انهار عام 1940.
عند هبوب الرياح تتأرجح الجسور الرفيعة نحو الأعلى والأسفل وتبدأ بالتماوج كما يحدث لهذا الحبل مما يزعج من هم فوق الجسر، وفي الحد الأقصى يمكن للرياح أن تدمر الجسر، هذا الجسر المعلق مختلف إن أرضية هذا الجسر مشدودة نحو الأسفل بأسلاك تمر عبره، وتُشد نحو الأعلى بالأسلاك التي يتدلى منها الجسر، هذا النظام لشد الجسر يمنحه الصلابة التي يحتاجها.
هناك أسلاك أخرى تضغط أرض الجسر على طولها، وهي هذه الأسلاك الداخلية التي تسمح للجسر بأن تكون رفيعة.
الخرسانة المضغوطة قوية جدًا، لكنها تتشقق بسهولة عند الضغط، تحت ظروف طبيعية يمكن لأرضية الجسر المرنة أن تُصاب بتشققات بسيطة في الخرسانة، فيؤدي هذا إلى تآكلها وربما لأسوأ من ذلك، ولكن إذا صُبت الخرسانة فوق أسلاك مخصصة لهذا الهدف، عندها لن تتشقق أرض الجسر بفعل الالتواء وتكون أكثر قوة وصلابة.
تخيلوا أن قطع البسكويت هذه هي أجزاء أرضية الجسر المعلقة، إذا صففناها جنبًا إلى جنب ستكون ضعيفة ويمكن تحريكها بسهولة، ولكن إذا أحطناها بشريط مطاطي ستصبح مضغوطة وتكون دعامة متينة.
هكذا تعمل أرض الجسر تحديدًا، بعد وضع الأجزاء الخراسانية في مكانها تُمدد الأسلاك على طول أرض الجسر، ثم تضغط الرافعات الهيدروليكية هذه الأجزاء معًا لتأخذ شكلها المقنطر، بعد ذلك تشد أربعة أسلاك من أرض الجسر بإحكام لتبقى مضغوطة، أما الفراغ الذي خلفته الرافعات فقد ملئ بالخرسانة، عند الانتهاء يُشد آخر سلكين بإحكام فيسحبان أرض الجسر فوق الدعامات.
يستمد الجسر قوته الرئيسية من الخرسانة سابقة التجهيز، ولكن هناك خدع أخرى يضيق الجسر في الوسط ويصبح عريضًا عند الأطراف وهذا يساعد الجسر على زيادة صلابته في حال هبوب الرياح.
يصبح الجسر أكثر صلابة باستخدام رافعات مائلة وبرج أسلاك مقلوب على شكل سبعة عند كل طرف، هذا الشكل المثلث لبرج الأسلاك والرافعات وعرض الجسر تجعل من الصعب تأرجح الجسر من جانب إلى آخر وتمنع التواءه.
 إن القاعدة في العرض العسكري للجنود تقضي بخفض الخطو أثناء عبور أي جسر معلق خوفًا من التسبب في أي اهتزاز في الجسر، لكن رسوم الحاسوب ونماذج أنفاق الهواء في هذا الجسر تظهر أن الأسلاك في الأعلى وفي أرض الجسر تمنعه من التحرك بشكل كامل حتى ولو بدأ الاهتزاز؛ لذا لا يوجد أدنى احتمال لإمكانية اهتزازه.
كما في جسر "كليفتون" المعلق ، وجسر "ستوربيلد" .. يعتبر جسر "سويس بيه" من أقدم الجسور في العالم، وهو يشبه أي طريق جسر معلق في الغالب ، بالنسبة إليَّ أرى أن الجسر المعلق هو أكثر جذبًا بين الجسور كافة كأرجوحة شبكية في يوم مشمس، يتناغم هذا الجسر مع ما يحيط به.

حاولت وضع بعض الالوان على الموضوع حتى لا ياتي مملا 
اتمنى ان الطالب وجد ما يبحث عنه و لو بصفة مبسطة 
و اليك اخي هده الهدية و هي صورة لجسر بمدينة قسنطينة و التي تسمى مدينة الجسور المعلقة بالجزائر 





​ 

اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد





​


----------



## مانشستراوي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا على الجهد الجبار المبذول من جهتكم يا اخوان

بس انا ابي مختصر مفيد انا ابي مميزات وعيوب الجسور واللي هي 

beam bridge
cantilever bridge
arch bridge
truss bridge

والانواع الاخرى 


وشكراااااااااا مقدما


----------



## نور الجزائرية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى 
ارى اخي ان كل المعلومات التي انتقيناها لك لم تكن كافية لدا ها انا اضع بين يديك هدا الموقع ستجد فيه انشاء الله كل انواع الجسور و خواص كل منها مع صور موضحة لبعضها باللغة النجليزية كما تفضلت و سألت.
و الرابط هو
http://www.bardaglea.org.uk/bridges/bridge-types/bridge-types-beam.html

اختكم ابنةالمليون شهيد


----------



## رياض خلف العمر (2 أكتوبر 2008)

من بلاد الرافدين شكرا لاختنا ابنة المليون شهيد 
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## amrsaker (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك يااختى العزيزة اخوك المهندس المصرى


----------



## Aligaber (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرآ على هذه المعلومات القيمه محب العلم يحب ان يلتهم كلجوعان وشكرآ للهديه جميلة ومفيده وسهلة التطبيق


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## s.sakr (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaier983 (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## khalid khm (19 فبراير 2012)

*ارجو المساعده*

:7:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو المساعده عندي بحث عن جسور المشاة 
نوع الخرسانه بي التفصيل من سمنت الاخ ....والحديد المستخدم ووسال السلامه في جسور المشاة


----------

